
Why is www deprecated and unnecessary - pofjer
http://no-www.org/
======
mchahn
I'll never forget having to hear the npr announcer pronounce all nine
syllables of dou-ble-you, dou-ble-you, dou-ble-you, before every sponsor's
domain. I winced each time. I also remember telling my friends over and over
that they didn't have to type www.

